# 1967 GTO Vin and Data plate



## robtx (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi all... this is my first post and I have a concern with a 67 gto I am looking at purchasing. The Vin # 242177kxxxxx says it assembly in Kansas but the Data Plate 67 - 24217 PON22486 says Pontiac. does this this make sense?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

robtx said:


> Hi all... this is my first post and I have a concern with a 67 gto I am looking at purchasing. The Vin # 242177kxxxxx says it assembly in Kansas but the Data Plate 67 - 24217 PON22486 says Pontiac. does this this make sense?



Might be worth providing the VIN number to Pontiac Historical Society, which can give you the options the car was born with and other information as to the plant at which the car was constructed. I would be suspicious if the data plate information conflicts with the VIN number information. Is there any indication that either or both of the VIN and data plates has been taken out and reinstalled? If so, I might walk away from this car. Good luck.


----------



## robtx (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a pic of the Data Plate does not look to have been removed..... the Vin # was sent to me in an email.... the car is in another state. I will have them take a pic of it.


----------



## Goatman68 (Aug 11, 2012)

If you are willing to pay for it, as ppurfield101 said, PHS would be a good way to go. They will fax you the info in a matter of hours on most weekdays if you get the fax in early. Just indicate that you are thinking of purchasing this car.


----------



## robtx (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks... that's what I'm going to do. Thanks for your help!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check for rosette rivets on the vin tag. 










Good luck,


----------



## robtx (Aug 11, 2012)

They are round rivets... I have a photo of the plate


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Factory used rosette rivets so it may have been re-tagged, be careful...if so it could open up a can of worms trying to register it in another state, have heard horror stories.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

robtx said:


> They are round rivets... I have a photo of the plate


I agree with Instg8ter, I can't think of a legitimate reason to change the vin tag. These cars did not come with a data plate and a vin tag from 2 different assemble plants.


----------

